
If a 13 year-old can launch a startup you have no excuse - nreece
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/01/05/if-a-13-year-old-can-launch-a-startup-you-have-no-excuse/
======
vaksel
this is a startup? Its just a wordpress site...hardly something I would call a
startup. Whats next Techcrunch covering a 10 year old's Myspace page?

------
Angostura
I'm too old.

